# How do I disable the Group Policy Client service?



## Psychotron (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi. I'm pulling my hair out here. I can't disable the Group Policy Client service. I'm disabling services that I don't need in order to speed up my comp, and I know it's just one service, but it's really annoying. I've tried the command prompt, I've tried msconfig, services.exe, the task manager. It just wont stop. 

If anyone has any idea on how to disable this service I would really appreciate it. I've searched the internet and have determined that this service is only for business users and not for Vista hom.

Thank you,
Brad


----------



## PCMWhatever (Jun 24, 2009)

Not too hard, but you may wish to reconsider (see attachement - PDF)...




Psychotron said:


> Hi. I'm pulling my hair out here. I can't disable the Group Policy Client service. I'm disabling services that I don't need in order to speed up my comp, and I know it's just one service, but it's really annoying. I've tried the command prompt, I've tried msconfig, services.exe, the task manager. It just wont stop.
> 
> If anyone has any idea on how to disable this service I would really appreciate it. I've searched the internet and have determined that this service is only for business users and not for Vista hom.
> 
> ...


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, PCM's comment is correct, there is another thread here I just answered and it involves services as well. My company controls thousands of business clients machines we tested all MS services (and tweakers suggestions like black viper) and concluded that in some cases dependencies made the system unstable and in others unusable. We also failed to measure any performance boost from any changes that mattered. Conclusion leave them alone.


----------

